# Breed question (non GSD)



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Question for you agility pros - do you ever see Chihuahuas doing agility? Is there are disadvantage to using one? I was sort of thinking that maybe you'd want a dog as close as possible to whatever the height limit is, but I don't know how all that works.

The reason I ask is that I've got a foster dog who I think really has potential. He's a very leggy Chihuahua, is fearless, and has a great vertical leap. Just wondering about my odds of finding an agility home that would consider a Chi.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Sure I have seen Chis doing agility! The biggest problem I have seen with some of them is the height/steepness of the a-frame and wet trials where the chute gets heavy. 

Are they at a disadvantage in the most common venues? Sure, but many breeds compete that aren't exactly designed for agility. That doesn't mean you can't have fun and win lots of ribbons along the way. 

TDAA is a venue that caters to the little dogs. Whether there are trials/training for that available in your area is another issue, but it seems to be growing in popularity (at least in the midatlantic). 

So basically I don't think it's impossible that you would find an agility home for a Chi. There aren't going to be as many out there as for BCs of course







, but there's hope!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep, I've seen them. They are fun to watch, and like Luv' said, sometimes have trouble making it up the A-frame.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If the pup has the drives and strength, agility should be much easier for it than some of the other toy breeds (dauchsund?). One of my favorite toy dogs currently is the Papillion, which frankly, looks alot like a long haired chihuahua!!! And the reason I like them is from watching them run at agility trials!

Watch these chihuahua's run!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7C5WNF1Eb4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZsz0ToWYl8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=163haOfOKG4


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

OMG!!!







That first video is HILARIOUS! Thank you so much for posting those.

And thanks to all three of you for your responses. Based on the skill with which Barney scales both near vertical furniture and pantlegs, I can't see him having any trouble with the A-frame though I can see the teeter being an issue, just because he doesn't weigh all that much and I can see where a soggy chute would be hard to get through. He's a bit larger and much leggier than the dog in the video though. 

As far as what other characteristics I should look for would they be the same as what's probably here posted for GSDs? Anything special for the little guys? He has great focus, is highly food motivated, likes other dogs and people, loads of energy, and a generally "kowabunga" attitude.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: He has great focus, is highly food motivated, likes other dogs and people, loads of energy, and a generally "kowabunga" attitude.


That's really all you need (all of us need) for ANY dog! Truth is while things like a wet chute and the aframe/teeter may be harder for a small dog, other stuff is easier. Much less stress on the smaller dog in the weave poles. And did you see the chihuahua on the dog walk? SO WIDE, it would be hard to fall off the sides, while our GSD's are so much larger that plank really appears so narrow.

If you have a good trainer used to the toy breeds, it sounds like the chihuahua you have could excel.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The Mighty Mite forum is for small dogs doing EVERYTHING - including agility:

http://www.mightymitedoggear.com/forum/


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a Chi mix (Yoda) who is 9 3/4" tall and about 10.5-11 pounds. He competes in USDAA, NADAC, CPE and TDAA. I would love to have another Chi mix in the future, especially if it were hairy and leggy. Yoda jumps 12" in USDAA and it would be nice if he had a little more leg, but he does quite well--he's in Masters in USDAA and he has 3 Elite titles in NADAC.

How tall is Barney? How much does he weigh?

~Kristin


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

i know the first and only NATCh chihuahua! She runs great- fast and has no problems climbing the a-frame or anything.

here's their NATCh run (Chances):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaWItQEWoxY 

there is also a dachsund i see sometimes that is awesome! really fast! 

i think with these unusual agility breeds, dogs like this are the exception not the norm- but as long as they have the drive for it, they can really succeed!


----------

